# very important question for all



## 15901 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey all, have kind of an important question. I have been sick now with the IBS flaring up for about 4 months and some extremely bad anxiety. I have not been able to go back to work yet for this reason. Its been 4 months without a paycheck and what I have put aside is getting quite low. Does anyone know of any government programs that I can apply for that will help me on a temp basis? I dont need something long term just something to help until I can get back to work. Any ideas?


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Woody, you might try http://www.disabilityinfo.gov I did a google search and that came up. If you can't find anything there maybe they can direct you to someone. Does your office have short term disability insurance? IBS is covered under that. Good luck and keep us posted, Cynthia


----------

